# Froggy's Fog Juice-Dallas, Texas



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone know where it can be bought in Dallas? The shipping prices from the company are killing me. If not, anyone have a suggestion in Dallas?

Anyone with a 1700w Chauvet give me an idea of how much fluid it uses running wide open?

Thanks.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

The Chauvet outputs 15,000 - 20,000 cfm. With a denser fog like Froggys you will use less juice because it will not disperse as fast resulting in less output times. 

As far as buying it in Dallas, no clue. I have not seen it sold in Dallas and I would know if it was being sold here. Most of the places I have worked with in lighting and production use High End Atmosphere fog juice. 

You could call Froggys and see if they have any retailers or distribute it out here anywhere. From what I can tell it is mail order online. If you buy it by the case it is cheaper and will last you several years if you only use it one night a year compared to the cheap box store juice.


----------



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Texan. Looks like I'll be ordering.


----------

